# Sideloaded app to Market app -- How?



## Razor1973 (Nov 23, 2011)

So I have this app I sideloaded using its APK, but now I want to purchase from the Market. So I uninstall it. However, whether I try to purchase it from the phone or from the Market on my PC, I get an error saying I am not authorized to purchase this app. How can I work around this? Is there a way to unlink this app from my app history with Google?

Here's a couple of screenshots to show you what you mean. Plus a little comedy relief.


----------



## Razor1973 (Nov 23, 2011)

Nobody?


----------

